# MT shorts



## spook mma (May 11, 2003)

just wondering what shorts you guys prefer more and why.  i hear the fairtex are a lil bit wider and bigger vs thaismai and inter.  also, where do you get them from?  i'm looking to pick up a pair, but from what i see the only place to get them is online.  as always, thanks for whatever info you guys can share.


----------



## Azagthoth (May 13, 2003)

I love the ones from FBT but I haven't found a good way to order them other than having my instructor pick them up when he's in Thailand.  If anybody knows a good way to order those online please share!


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 14, 2003)

I bought 6 pairs of shorts while in Thailand and I like them all.  3 are from Fairtex and the rest just various camps/companies.   I got a nice red pair of Lumpini shorts, Fairtex logo shorts, big happy face on the crotch shorts, WMTA shorts, WMTC shorts and Red bull shorts.  Some places in Thailand sell Thai sizes (which means if you were medium you are suddenly large or xl) but some sell US sizes.  Maybe before I go down next time I'll get a list from you guys on shorts to buy for everyone and make a mail order business out of it! haha

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## soccer50 (May 16, 2003)

I have my name on it.


Another question...how big are they? I mean do the go to your knees? 3/4 Thighs? What?


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 17, 2003)

I think that's a matter of personal choice for alot of North American Muay Thai adademys.... in Thailand they are very short, for me personally they are half thigh, in the States I have seen them go all the way down to the knee.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 9, 2006)

I was bad, I went the easy way, and ordered a pair off Ebay. But hey, at least the seller is from Bangkok, and they custom make them according to your wishes, colors, stripes, design, and choice of lettering, can't go wrong with that. They turned out really cool, and I can almost garauntee nobody has the same ones.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Dec 10, 2006)

www.muaythaistuff.com has about 70 pages of muay thai shorts! , and you can create your own desihn aswell

chris


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 10, 2006)

I've used Muaythai, Masterline (from Thailand) and Ringside brands.  The main difference was comfort.  The Masterline were always stiff no matter how much they were used and washed.  The other two are very comfortable and roomy.


----------



## sstevens805 (Dec 11, 2006)

I just wish i knew what some of the writing on the shorts means. I would hate to buy a pair that says something like "fairy boxer"


----------



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 11, 2006)

You know, I was just thinking about this the other day after a friend of mine showed me a Web site of people who've gotten tattoos in Japanese/Chinese/Thai/etc., unknowing that they have "crazy diarrhea" or "healthy woman flow" written across their chest. At least you don't have to wear the shorts.


----------



## Harrison (Dec 11, 2006)

Azagthoth said:


> I love the ones from FBT but I haven't found a good way to order them other than having my instructor pick them up when he's in Thailand. If anybody knows a good way to order those online please share!



www.muaythaistuff.com has a huge selection of shorts. you can even have them custom made.


----------

